
Applications for YC W2015 now open - kevin
http://www.ycombinator.com/apply/
======
kevin
The tech powering the application form is completely new this year and was
rewritten from the ground up by the YC Software Team. A lot of the credit goes
to Brett Gibson for implementing an ungodly amount of features needed to
handle not just accepting the data, but migrating old applications, building
tools for reviewers and having it all work seamlessly with HN. Anything that
doesn't work is probably my fault.

One thing that's new is we separated out a separate form for each founder to
fill out. Not sure how that's going to work, but hopefully better. We'll
probably keep tweaking the interface over the next few weeks, so if you have
any feedback about the new flow, we'd love to hear it.

~~~
onuryavuz
New application form looks great. Kudos to Brett!

I just have one feedback : There are some questions that are correlated with
the previous ones. When this is the case, you may remove some of the questions
by considering previous answers.

For example,

"Which of the following best describes your progress?" After I answer this
question as "Launched", it still asks the following question "When will you
have a prototype or beta?".

